# (CO) Colorado, QAA Black Lab



## Bill Flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

*Horsetooth's Pime Pick*, DOB 7-25-04, Excellent pedigree, Ran eight quals in 2007. Finished with two wins, one second, one fourth, and a jam. Also hunted extensively on ducks, geese and pheasants. OFA Excellent, Eyes Normal. [/b]


----------

